# reemplazo de circuito integrado smd 2114



## zetatab (Jul 27, 2015)

buenas noches a todos, por favor necesito saber algún reemplazo del circuito integrado 2114 smd es de encapsulado SOP8, el 2114 es para uso automotriz y no lo encuentro en las tiendas motivo por el cual recurro a información y/o algunas opciones donde  encontrarlo en el mercado peruano ( paruro) o algún reemplazo. gracias. ...


----------



## dantonio (Jul 29, 2015)

La característica completa de ese circuito integrado cuyo fabricante es Renesas, es:
HAT2114R o HAT2114RJ


----------

